# NPD: Isle of Tone Haze 67



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

The packaging is spectacular but more importantly, it sounds jaw dropping. Loving it


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great stuff, I want to try one as well.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Beautiful...


----------

